# Can Marijuana Help Rescue California's Economy?



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/20090313/u ... 9188495600

wonder what illegal substance they can sell and tax next? glad i don't live in that hell-hole-of-a-state!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WOW, I guess that is the reason its called the Left Coast.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm for it

the way we deal with these issues is crazy I love the comments from the "experts" about how alchohol and cigs are already problems

Gee whiz does that mean every state doesnt have pot all over it or does it mean we dont want to admit it and deal with these problems sensibly

we all know the true answer


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

good idea Bob, we can soon start local chapters of RA, Reefer Anonymous! the dems can stimulate the economy be funding the new chapters across this great country of ours! i am sure there will be plenty of money available in the 2nd stimulus package being considered already!
:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't get it H94? Are you for the idea or against it?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's the full article for those who don't prefer to jump to outside links:



> Can Marijuana Help Rescue California's Economy?
> 
> Could marijuana be the answer to the economic misery facing California? Democratic state assemblyman Tom Ammiano thinks so. Ammiano introduced legislation last month that would legalize pot and allow the state to regulate and tax its sale - a move that could mean billions of dollars for the cash-strapped state. Pot is, after all, California's biggest cash crop, responsible for $14 billion a year in sales, dwarfing the state's second largest agricultural commodity - milk and cream - which brings in $7.3 billion a year, according to the most recent USDA statistics. The state's tax collectors estimate the bill would bring in about $1.3 billion a year in much needed revenue, offsetting some of the billions of dollars in service cuts and spending reductions outlined in the recently approved state budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm completely in favor of California doing this too..

It is completely hypocritical that we allow drug companies to "push" their "legal" drugs yet marijuana is deemed harmful. The only reason drug companies don't want to see marijuana become legal, and they actually actively push political agendas in various ways to demonize it and keep it illegal, is because that since it is completely natural it can't be patented... which means the drug companies can't compete and profit against something that is free and more effective.

Imagine all the $$$ that would be saved if we had a comprehensive drug policy change concerning _*marijuana ONLY!* _ This isn't about legalizing any other drug, and often "anti's" try to compare marijuana to other harder drugs, and use scare tactics to frighten people. Let's compare marijuana to alcohol and tobacco, if we want to make accurate comparisons.

In other words, let's remove any penalties for simple possession and/or use of marijuana. Allow citizens to grow it privately in personal quantities in their own homes. This would immediately remove any crime associated with it. If anyone could grow it easily (which they can because it is a easily grown weed that is hard to kill), which would immediately make growing/selling it worthless to criminals, as anyone could do it, and it would be like trying to sell water for $20 a glass. Noone would buy it. The government could tax selling the seed, and/or they could tax commercially available MJ. It would work the same way anyone currently makes their own wine in the home. If they want to make their own, they would be able to, however if they want to sell commercially they'd need a business license. The same type of laws like alcohol would apply. You'd need to be 21 to posess, consume, buy it, and similar penalties would apply. Alcohol is a drug just like MJ, and should be treated as such.

We'd immediately save money on putting non violent low level (former) offenders in lockup jail. This would save state citizens on incarceration and other associated court costs. Police departments would be able to focus on more important serious crimes....

Problem solved. Lots of extra $$$ in the state coffers.

I could go on and on and on..


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

California could start with the requiring a license, CCR (conceal and consume reefer). Require mandatory 2 hour training with 1 hour inhaling exercise and a registration fee of $100.00 renewable annually, with proof of mental stability from a approved psychiatrist. A state tax along with a federal tax(can't forget those fiscally challenged idiots) and expand it from there.

:lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's the linked Times Magazine news article that the article above has you read next:



> An American Pastime: Smoking Pot
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/health/article ... 97,00.html
> 
> ...


I gather that from this article

1. Even though it is legal and readily available, that MJ is not as overly used/abused as the scare mongers here and elsewhere would like you to believe. Rather that it becomes like beer, where even though anyone can drive down the street to the market to buy as much beer as their heart desires, that we don't see thousands of drunks lining every city street in America.

2. Marijuana appears less toxic than alcohol or drugs

3. Current more harsh stringent laws aren't affecting whether people will smoke pot.

Hmmmm


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I live in California, but the economy here doesn't seem to affect me that I know of. I don't pay taxes that's for sure! Paying over $1600 a month in rent is a ***** though!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm sure we are winning the War On Drugs right?

Consider how these "armed" DEA agents raided Charlie Lynch's home looking for marijuana; now he's facing up to 100 years in prison.

Here is John Stossel last night on 20/20's "Bailouts & Bull" that uses his case as an example to consider

Gee.. what a timely news article this is:






Betcha didn't know that the DEA considers Marijuana a "more dangerous" drug than crack cocaine now did you? It is a Schedule 1 drug :eyeroll:

But hey.. we have to justify these strong armed tactical raids somehow now don't we? (Lots of local SWAT teams use the "War on Drugs" to help fund their pet teams, so they have a justifiable excuse to play with fancy military style tactical weapons systems including full auto guns that they might never have a reason to touch otherwise for civilan purposes.. right guys?  )

btw... Do _*YOU *_think what happened to Charlie Lynch is fair?

His lawyers have a great point. How is it possible that he operated completely transparently, with support from the city, paid taxes on his business, etc etc... yet NOONE but him is "brought to justice"... not the city, not the local politicians, NOONE but him is held up as a scapegoat. Gee... I wonder why noone in a local position of power had the ballz to stand up to the Federal government and demand they back off!

*Edited by Plainsman for content. Please keep this type of thing in the baitpile, it doesn't belong here.* hypocrites. Watch the very end of the interview at the 5:45 mark. :******:

Don't you just love the double standard?

Those are your leaders folks.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I'll wait to pass judgement until all the facts are out. It could be this guy was backdoor dealing also.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Well, I'll wait to pass judgement until all the facts are out. It could be this guy was backdoor dealing also.


Exactly. I'm not going to join the pot heads in condemning law enforcement. I'll pass judgement when I have the whole story. It's just as careless to jump to conclusions about law enforcement than it is to jump to conclusions about the fellow selling the pot.

There are sure some strong opinions considering that none of us know anything yet. It's telling though. Some would legalize it to take the expense away, some would legalize it in the name of freedom, some would legalize it because they think it would be less of a problem if it was legal, and then last but not least you can tell some want it legal because they are pot heads.



> Those are your leaders folks.


 Ryan, I have some bad news for you. They are your leaders too, but I understand what you mean. I would prefer to think Obama is not my president. Maybe he isn't, legally.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> I'm not going to join the pot heads in condemning law enforcement. I'll pass judgement when I have the whole story. It's just as careless to jump to conclusions about law enforcement than it is to jump to conclusions about the fellow selling the pot.


Yeah, what in the heck ever happened to the mentality of siding with the authorities then sort it out. It starts now at the elememtary level and gets worse as years go by. STICK IT TO THE MAN!!

I say let them legalize the crap, and as long we're fencing off the border let's just keep fencin'. California, the toilet bowl of America.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

4CurlRedleg said:


> > I'm not going to join the pot heads in condemning law enforcement. I'll pass judgement when I have the whole story. It's just as careless to jump to conclusions about law enforcement than it is to jump to conclusions about the fellow selling the pot.
> 
> 
> Yeah, what in the heck ever happened to the mentality of siding with the authorities then sort it out. It starts now at the elememtary level and gets worse as years go by. STICK IT TO THE MAN!!
> ...


wow, i like that idea!! just make a hard right turn and keep putting up that fence along the Cally border and out to sea........perfect! :beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't believe that I actually agree with you two  
Still waiting for that earthquake.

I have never smoked the maryjane. Just the smell literally makes me puke, but it could be an economic stimulus. My buddies that were grassers ate everything in sight. Doritos, Taco Bell, Papa John's, and anything else that contains grease and/or sugar benefits from the dope show.

Liberal or conservative we must always take the side of the law, we are supposed to be a country of laws.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Whoa, harsh...What is so bad about California? I mean, it has it's faults, but it is ahead of the country in it's own aspects.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> but it is ahead of the country in it's own aspects.


You got that right!! Errrr left........

Now where did I put the dude smokin' the lefthander icon................


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Whoa, harsh...What is so bad about California? I mean, it has it's faults, but it is ahead of the country in it's own aspects.


I should have put a smiley face after that, I don't want to see most Californians go, there are a few that wouldn't break my heart.

What exactly is California ahead on? It isn't work ethic, spending, education, immigration, guns, hunting, crime, environmental, or common sense?

I abbreviated the above list. Now I am not joking. California is a drain on the rest of america, but it is ok because all of those national treasures we call celebrities from Hollywood are there. :eyeroll: They need to wake up and realize that real fast.

Nice oneliner with the "has its faults" :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> has its faults


Ya, and were counting on them. 

Seriously, California leads on few things worth having. They lead in bad things like debt and the things TK mentioned. There is a reason a popular bumper sticker in Oregon says "don't Californicate Oregon".

I'm not for legalizing drugs, but I respect the reasoning some have behind it. California will be interesting to watch if they do legalize marijuana. I think we need drug testing at their border before we let them out though. 

As far as the Mexican border I wouldn't waste my time there I would simply lay claymores. I would call it the Princess Di memorial mine field.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> What exactly is California ahead on?


Have you ever seen LA harbor? There is a small amount of legal commerce going on there. Haha LA Harbor is the biggest busiest harbor in the world and full of goods going to and coming from the rest of the world.

It's more the suit and tie posers who try to copy what they think is reality because they saw it on TV who highlight most of the negative things so they can try to turn a profit from it.


----------

